

Execution shapes ideas - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/execution-shapes-ideas/swizec/1532

======
partition
I pretty much agree with this.

In fact, when execution can be cast as implementing a computer program, one
can be very formal about comparing ideas and execution; they are related the
same way theorems and proofs are.

If we use the Curry-Howard isomorphism; the idea is often a type ("Let's make
a program that turns X into Y!") (a theorem) and the execution is often a
program (a term realizing that type) (the proof).

So it seems that the value of an idea with no execution (which is not a
theorem until it has been proved!) would be abstractly the same value as an
unproved proposition. Except now, the proof not only says that the proposition
is true, but also realizes whatever that proposition denotes, because it's a
computer program. In that sense, execution of an idea is worth a lot more than
the idea, because it also provides evidence that the idea is not nonsense.

But who to give more credit to? The idea guy or the implementor? Consider that
when we change even a little bit of our execution, we are changing the idea ,
because it will prove something different. In this sense, both the idea and
execution are very much in the hands of the 'implementor,' and the 'idea guy'
only provides initial inspiration, which by its commonality is pretty much
worthless.

Well, or maybe not; there is value in picking the right initial inspiration
and perspective. Is that something only really experienced 'veterans',
'masters', 'talented people', and 'gurus' can have, or can it be explicitly
trained and taught, so that this nebulous notion of 'having the right
perspective' can be as simple and clear-cut as using a cookbook? I think the
latter.

What about when execution consists of other, non-programming factors like
talking with the right people, or marketing or whatnot? It's certainly harder
to formalize, but I wonder what value there is in treating the non-obviously-
programming parts of what is viewed as 'execution' as just another kind of
programming, but not done with the usual compilers/interpreters.

------
evlapix
I'm guilty of taking this myth literally myself. Until recently, when I
experienced the complex scenario that "ideas don't matter" represents. A
better way to communicate this might be: "Ideas don't matter unless proven
otherwise".

My experience with "ideas don't matter":

A few months ago I pitched an idea to my idea buddy. We are very committed to
financial independence, so he took me seriously. And he asked all the
questions he needed to clearly understand what I was suggesting. Still -
despite his respect for me - he shrugged it off as me being silly and grasping
at straws.

In the weeks that followed I took my hands off my "big" idea to see how well
this "little" idea would turn out. The holidays where coming and I needed a
smaller project to focus on for the shorter more inconsistent periods of
programming time I'd have to invest in a project.

A few weeks later I emerged with a hacked together prototype. I thought to
myself.. "I was right, this is cool!". Proud of my programming abilities and
pleased that my idea "worked"; I presented the prototype to the same friend.

To my surprise he pretty much flipped out. He went on and on about how simple
and brilliant it was. How he had not envisioned of how great the idea was
based on my original pitch. I took a step back and related with him, then
realized I might be on to something.

After a few more weeks of polish on the prototype, he forced me to present my
idea/execution at one of our local developer Meetup's. After boring the 25
participants with other programming topics I presented my prototype. The room
lit up with energy and participation, questions fired off from all corners of
the room, and the presentation went on to extend past its allotted timeframe.
Again, I was caught off guard.

I come up with 5 ideas a week, and there was no reason for me to believe this
particular idea was any more promising than any other I spout off at random. I
just picked it because it was fun and convenient. Looking back I'm in awe at
how this idea was almost as useless as the rest of the ideas I file away. And
while I don't yet know if this idea is a "diamond", it has already positively
impacted my life for the coming months.

------
sp4rki
The whole point of the "Ideas don't matter" debate is exactly what you're
pointing out on your post. People taking the phrase at face value just want to
be on the opposing side because they like to antagonize popular opinion. When
people say that ideas don't really matter, what they mean is that a great idea
doesn't have an iota of influence on the success of a business/project based
on said idea, when compared to the execution which can (and most probably
will) have a huge influence in how everything turns out. The reality is that
better ideas have a miniscule (though existent) influence on a businesses
success, while execution of the idea has a much much larger piece of influence
pie.

A bad idea most definitely will bomb, but it can be saved by a great
execution. A good idea can easily bomb, though it's a lot less probable if
it's executed right. The common denominator between both situations is that
luck, timing, and execution are of extreme value, while the idea itself takes
a back seat to be a secondary concern. Sure it's a lot better to have a great
idea (which gives you a few bonus points in favor of actually making it), but
what will determine if you succeed is how good your product (and marketing)
actually is, if the timing is right, and if you're pretty freaking lucky.

------
chunkbot
Anything tangible or intangible that is capable of being owned or controlled
to produce value and that is held to have positive economic value is
considered an asset. Ideas aren't special; they're assets, just like any other
economic resource. However, ideas are _very_ illiquid. To extract the value of
an idea, you have to execute it, which can take months or years and is very
uncertain. Liquidity makes assets worth more, so ideas take a significant
price cut since they're so hard to "sell". So that's why ideas aren't worth
very much...

------
j_baker
I think this is the first well thought-out post I've seen on this subject in a
while. Thanks for sharing it.

~~~
Swizec
Thanks, I really wasn't sure how derivative it will come out when I was
writing it :)

